# Best way to get a SIM card cut down to microSIM size?



## editor (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm about to get a new phone and it takes a microSIM so my current card won't work. 
I'm on GiffGaff and if you order a replacement card you'll be cut off for a few days so their forum users recommend getting the existing cars cut down in a phone shop for a quid or two.

Any recommendations?


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

Twitter provided the answer - I bought a SIM cutter on eBay for £1.99. 







http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet®-NANO-CARD-Cutter-Micro/dp/B003QRAUYA/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## vinegar-tits (Jun 25, 2013)

I did it myself with a pair of scissors when I was on Giffgaff...there should be a template online somewhere!


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

vinegar-tits said:


> I did it myself with a pair of scissors when I was on Giffgaff...there should be a template online somewhere!


 
The £1.99 sim cutter has arrived, as has the 64GB micro SIM card so I'm now all ready for the new phone to arrive 

There's a little plastic caddy thing so I can still use the micro SIM with my old phone should the need arise.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 25, 2013)

vinegar-tits said:


> I did it myself with a pair of scissors when I was on Giffgaff...there should be a template online somewhere!


They sent me a DIY template with the sim.

Takes balls to chop your own microSIM with kitchen scissors.


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

I did my SIM with a pair of nail clippers and fucked it


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll move this into the mobile forum...


----------



## girasol (Jun 25, 2013)

Let us know if it indeed works!


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

girasol said:


> Let us know if it indeed works!


 
If it does, I'll be happy to let others have a go on the thing.


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

editor said:


> If it does, I'll be happy to let others have a go on the thing.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 3, 2013)

I asked a local phone shop to cut mine down - they used a very similar looking device - very straightforward - slide the SIM in and snip

mine was an old style giffgaff SIM too

sadly it fucked the chip somehow


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 3, 2013)

Kitchen scissors.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 3, 2013)

I just gnawed mine down to size.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 3, 2013)

I cut mine down with a six-shooter


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 3, 2013)

editor said:


> There's a little plastic caddy thing so I can still use the micro SIM with my old phone should the need arise.


it was worth buying just for that feature.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 3, 2013)

cut mine down to size yesterday with a downloaded template and a stanley knife, easy peas


----------

